# Success with Clomipramine/Anafranil?



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

I haven't been on here in years, but I've recently started taking Clomipramine (tomorrow would mark exactly 4 weeks I've been taking it) to help with DP/DR. I also take 15 MG Paroxetine/Paxil, 100 MG Naltrexone, and 1 MG Clonazepam/Klonopin.

This past Wednesday and Thursday, I finally felt "back in reality"/normal/my emotions came back. I noticed a very gradual lessening of my DP/DR symptoms over the past 4 weeks, with Wednesday and Thursday being almost rid of it.

However, since I had Friday off from work, I slept in until 12 PM and took my medication (Paxil, Klonopin & Naltrexone) 5 hours later than normal. Therefore, when I woke up Friday afternoon, I was back in DP/DR after all the progress I made.

Has anyone else here had similar experiences where they didn't take their medicine on time & had symptoms return? And if so, once you got back on your routine, how long did it take for you to feel better again?

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Anyone? I have an appointment with my psychiatrist tomorrow, so I'm going to talk to him about it, but it'd be nice to get other people's opinions/experiences.


----------



## ckenyon (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey hd 83. I recently started taking Clomipramine myself. Just out of curiousity, what dosage are you on? I was actually prescribed this by Dr. Evan Torch in Atlanta.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Currently taking 100mg Naltrexone, 100mg Clomipramine/Anafranil, 15mg Paxil, and 1mg Clonazepam -she wrote that in the bottom of the post.


----------



## ckenyon (Apr 14, 2015)

Ooops. *New to the site.*


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have tried clomipramine briefly and i couldn´t tolerate it. I was sweeting a lot.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Now I'm on 150mg. Slowly going up to 250mg. Still waiting to feel the way I did a couple weeks ago when my DP was almost completely gone.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Now on 200 MG clomipramine. Still haven't felt as good as when I was on 100 mg. I'm going up to 250 mg but I have a feeling I won't experience the positive effects until I decrease my dosage back to 100 (just my guess). Hopefully I'll have positive news to report soon!


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

I stayed on 200 MG Clomipramine for about 5 to 6 days. Didn't have enough pills to go up to 250mg before having to refill my prescription sooner than 30 days. I'm back down to 75 MG now. Never did experience the same success as I did the first 4 weeks on the medication. Has anyone had any similar experiences or any advice? I'm going to go down to 25 MG then go back up to 100 slowly, just like I did the first 4 weeks I was on it, to see if I can recreate the success I had in the beginning. Also thinking about trying another tricyclic antidepressant. Any suggestions on which one I should try next, or is there one besides Clomipramine that people have had success with in terms of DP/DR?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

There is a case report about desipramine:

http://europepmc.org/abstract/med/3435887

You could try Imipramine, which has desipramine as an active metabolite.


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks TDX! I'll definitely mention that to my doctor at my appointment in a couple weeks.


----------

